# Old SnowBird



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Saw this for sale. I don't know anything about these, but how does the auger turn with that chain drive? Does it only turn when the wheels move?
How old is it?

snow bird snow blower


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

caddydaddy said:


> Saw this for sale. I don't know anything about these, but how does the auger turn with that chain drive? Does it only turn when the wheels move?
> How old is it?
> 
> snow bird snow blower


The listing is gone, you should grab some pictures when you see something like this on there.
If it gets sold most of the time it is gone.

I have a 226 model, here, http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowbird-snowblowers/29233-vintage-1963-snowbird.html

My auger only turns when you put it in gear.
There is a control lever that activates a clutch dog on the axle.
The chain works off the axle up to the auger.
When you activate the clutch dog and then put it in gear it turns the auger.

I don't think you can make the auger turn without doing that.
I may be wrong, I would have to go and fire it up to see.
Right now it is too cold to go out in my garage, when I am dressed warmer and I fire it up I will verify that for you.

Next time get a picture or a model number.....Please. 

Did you get a number off the bucket picture?
Did it say snow bird or yardman on it do you know?
How much was he asking?


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't think it'd sell that quick. It did say Yardman at the top. It looked similar to this one:


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hard to tell the year without a little more info.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

I was able to check out the listing. It was a Yardman Snow Bird similar to the one pictured. Pretty good shape, the only rust was on the handle bars. The price was $175, maybe a little too high.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

caddydaddy said:


> Saw this for sale. I don't know anything about these, but how does the auger turn with that chain drive? Does it only turn when the wheels move?
> How old is it?
> 
> snow bird snow blower


 
the 2nd gen Yardman Snowbirds are a desirable machine. They are a smaller, lighter package than the earlier Snowbirds and a little easier to handle, yet retain all of the Snowbird features such as the posi locking wheel drive, and rotating chute. They don't look quite a quaint as the older ones, as they lack the sheetmetal covers that make the old ones look so vintage Americana. but the later ones were made in higher HP levels so would be more powerful. the only downside is being a little lighter, they won't quite have the traction of the old ones, but that should be marginal. one thing about the first gen Snowbirds, they had a lot of power for the HP rating, because they were heavier, they got better traction. It is common to see a 4HP Snowbird throw snow as well as a newer 6HP blower may. It was just an all around good design, very well thought out, and no auger gear box to break- the augers are chain driven and generally bulletproof.


----------

